
In-memory instance of Postgres for Node.js unit tests - oguimbal
https://github.com/oguimbal/pg-mem
======
oguimbal
I developped pg-mem for a personal need, but I think it could be useful to
others.

Feedbacks are more than welcome... what do you think a about it?

Play with it here: [https://oguimbal.github.io/pg-mem-
playground/](https://oguimbal.github.io/pg-mem-playground/)

